# Arranged marriage - Partner visa



## sharwen6 (Jan 15, 2017)

I am PR living in Australia for over 3 years. I married my wife two months after our first meeting which was purely an arranged marriage. I have marriage certificate from India, photographs and invitations.

I dont have Joint financial or tenancy evidence. Has anyone been in this situation which visa is better to go with 300 or 309?

Thanks
Sharve


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi buddy,

Please check this post

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...migration-arranged-marriages.html#post9757170

You will get a list of required supporting documents, the rule i follow is simple. try to provide the required documents as much as possible to make your CO's life easy.

I hope it helps.

Regards



sharwen6 said:


> I am PR living in Australia for over 3 years. I married my wife two months after our first meeting which was purely an arranged marriage. I have marriage certificate from India, photographs and invitations.
> 
> I dont have Joint financial or tenancy evidence. Has anyone been in this situation which visa is better to go with 300 or 309?
> 
> ...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You are not eligible for a 300 visa as you are already married. So a 309 visa is your only option.


----------



## yuvi01 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Partner visa applying from Aus*

Hi All,

My wife has a tourist visa and it does not have no further stay clause,I want to apply for partner visa once she is in Aus so that she can get bridging visa and working rights along with it.
1. When would the bridging visa and working rights come into effect? Is it after tourist visa expires?
2. She has a tourist visa for 3 months maximum stay. however the visa is valid for 1 year. Would she get working rights after 3 months or 1 year.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

yuvi01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife has a tourist visa and it does not have no further stay clause,I want to apply for partner visa once she is in Aus so that she can get bridging visa and working rights along with it.
> 1. When would the bridging visa and working rights come into effect? Is it after tourist visa expires?
> ...


The bridging visa will come into effect when the visitor visa expires. Even though the visitor visa is valid for a full year, it will expire as soon as she remains beyond a 3-month visit. So in other words, she will NOT leave after 3 months which will cause the visitor visa to expire and the bridging visa to come into effect.


----------



## sharwen6 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Maggie, but please look at this post - Married couples have still applied for 309.

"309/100 Spouse Migration for Arranged Marriages"


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

In your original post you asked whether you choose 300 or 309 visa. Maggie explained you right, if you are already married you can't go for 300 visa i.e Prospective Marriage Visa. As married couple, you or your partner can only go for Partner Visa i.e 309/100. 

For further info check DIBP website.

Thanks,

Girl Aussie



sharwen6 said:


> Thanks Maggie, but please look at this post - Married couples have still applied for 309.
> 
> "309/100 Spouse Migration for Arranged Marriages"


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sharwen6 said:


> Thanks Maggie, but please look at this post - Married couples have still applied for 309.
> 
> "309/100 Spouse Migration for Arranged Marriages"


My answer was related to your question about whether you should apply for a 300 (Prospective Marriage Visa) or 309 (Partner visa).


----------



## kishoreg (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, 
Wondering if any one can help here....
I am living in Australia for past 4 years and i got married recently(Aug 12th). we got engaged in May and then i have applied for prospect visa (300) in June 2017. Ours is a arranged marriage. Our prospect visa is still under assessment. so can we change that to visa subclass 309 ? will it be an issue or its just about writing to immigration department about change in our circumstances. 

Thanks for the help
Kishor


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kishoreg said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if any one can help here....
> I am living in Australia for past 4 years and i got married recently(Aug 12th). we got engaged in May and then i have applied for prospect visa (300) in June 2017. Ours is a arranged marriage. Our prospect visa is still under assessment. so can we change that to visa subclass 309 ? will it be an issue or its just about writing to immigration department about change in our circumstances.
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe it's possible to change a 300 application to a 309 application without paying additional fees. I'm not sure the process though. It may be as easy as uploading a Change of Circumstances form and a copy of your marriage certificate and then all the required evidence for a partner (married) visa which includes financial, social, etc. So the requirements for a 309 will be quite a bit stricter than for a 300.


----------

